# Newly Born Baby.



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

One of my Old and Experienced Lutino Pair laid 5 Eggs yesterday when i was giving them veggies i saw a newly hatched baby in Clay pot  and it was dancing . parents are feeding them well. another all 4 eggs seems fertile so lets see


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations on the new chick


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations! They are so sweet aren't they? Have you had experience with new babies?


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Awww! New babies are so exciting!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Congratulations! They are so sweet aren't they? Have you had experience with new babies?


Thanks, umm yeah it is my first first tiel pair 3 year old very experienced breeder. Got many Successful clutches from this and other pairs


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh that is good! Do you sell your babies, or keep them? You have your hands full, eh?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

:thumbu: [email protected] New baby! Congrats! You must post pix when you get the chance


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Oh that is good! Do you sell your babies, or keep them? You have your hands full, eh?


yup i sold many chicks last year but now i have too much space for keeping them, i never hand raised any cockatiel.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> :thumbu: [email protected] New baby! Congrats! You must post pix when you get the chance


Thanks, Sure! Today hatched another chick, when all hatch i'll post pics


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> :thumbu: [email protected] New baby! Congrats! You must post pix when you get the chance


Hatched 3rd one hope tomorow i will see another one


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Wo0ooo 4th hatched yesterday 1 egg left and seems fertile, @roxy culver what do you about fertility


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

yeahhhhhhhh, 5 out of 5 hatched


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

By the grace of god all five chicks are Healthy. @jojo's mom here are some pics


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my- they are so cute. I love how they look, like little bitty dinosaurs. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwwwwww! How cute! My babies' eyes have just started opening, too. I love it when they lift their heads up and hiss at strangers, LOL


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

vampiric_conure said:


> Awwwwwww! How cute! My babies' eyes have just started opening, too. I love it when they lift their heads up and hiss at strangers, LOL


last chick hatched yesterday and it was much weak at birth but they feed him very well and now he is ok


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Oh my- they are so cute. I love how they look, like little bitty dinosaurs. Thanks for posting the pics!


Pleasure of mine, one of my budgie pair hatching chicks these days i will post pics later


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

16th day of first hatch.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

some more pics :yellow plet:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

s-p said:


> some more pics :yellow plet:


omg...adorable!!!!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Its such a cuteness overload ! They are just adorable ! X x


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

thanks both of u


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Preciousness!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

They are growing so fast! All of them are just beautiful~!


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

JoJo's Mom said:


> They are growing so fast! All of them are just beautiful~!


yup so fast, i got some budgie fuzzies, i'll post pic as soon as possible.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I love seeing the pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

dianne said:


> I love seeing the pictures. Thanks for posting.


i have a pair of budgies just look like your Piper. Beautiful cock by the way.


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

For you @jojo's Mom


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

Some More pics


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm glad all the hatching went so well for you! You're swimming in baby birds


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

CaliTiels said:


> I'm glad all the hatching went so well for you! You're swimming in baby birds


yup two more Adult Cockatiel Pairs are ready To Breed, And 3 Budgie pairs also


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my, the budgies are adorable. Love the colors they are getting too! Nothing to make your day like baby birds


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

ummm thanks jojo's Mom, do you know any bReeder who breed Exhibition budgies and japanese Helicopter?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know of any...maybe google it?
Never heard of a Japanese helicopter either


----------



## s-p (Aug 29, 2015)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Sorry, I don't know of any...maybe google it?
> Never heard of a Japanese helicopter either


Ma'm Search on Google: Japanese helicopter budgies.
it is costly variety of budgies.
i love Exhibitions but did'nt Found Good bloodlines yet, i wana remove my Complete cockatiel setup Now.


----------

